# Best protection for sticker bomb



## Ramage1 (Jun 21, 2012)

Hi guys as the title states looking for suggestions on what would be the best protection for vinyl sticker bomb I have on my wing mirrors as between weather wind and bugs I know there gonna take a beating, cheers


----------



## steview (Sep 23, 2010)

Clear lacquer :thumb:


----------



## Ramage1 (Jun 21, 2012)

steview said:


> Clear lacquer :thumb:


Halfords own brand do ?


----------



## ABC Detailing (Jun 29, 2010)

Wouldn't you have to sand that back then when you come to remove the stickers?!


----------



## Ramage1 (Jun 21, 2012)

Don't plan on removing them mate


----------



## Robvw (Jul 8, 2012)

have you got any pics, ive got a mate that wants to do his splitter and i'm not sold on the idea ive seen its big in germany and they cover there wings etc and looks pretty good.


----------



## G900GTI (May 20, 2007)

Some clear laminate will do the job.


----------



## 123stevevw (May 19, 2008)

G900GTI said:


> Some clear laminate will do the job.


My thoughts exactly :thumb:


----------



## xJay1337 (Jul 20, 2012)

steview said:


> Clear lacquer :thumb:


Best way is a combination, I found. Clear Lamin-x, has to be _perfectly_ wrapped for this to work, and then a clear laquer.

A friend like this for about 8 months and no issues, chips or peels.

If you clear laquer over stickers, as the stickers overlap and create different layers etc, you can possibly get issues in the future where it peels across the layers.


----------



## JoshG1992 (Aug 16, 2011)

Try and get a UV resistant laquer, otherwise the stickers will fade to B&W after a while. I tried to get some but Halfrauds dont sell it and i was too impatient


----------



## G900GTI (May 20, 2007)

You can get UV resistant clear vinyl.


----------



## robtech (Jan 17, 2011)

sticker bomb,come on thats for students and wee boys..lol i sticker bombed my skateboard when i was 13 back in 1988


----------

